# Trawler wrecks information sought



## BarryJ

I'd be grateful if anyone could give me details of the following trawler losses:

SKART Foundered off Lundy, 26 Aug 1902
TRIUMPH Wrecked at Padstow, 23 Dec 1918
DORIS Sank after explosion and fire (position unknown), 7 Jan 1983

I assume that SKART and TRIUMPH should be in "Shipwreck Index of the British Isles", Vol.1 (which I don't have access to), while DORIS doesn't appear to be in the Index to Volumes 1-5 of the "Shipwreck Index", and neither is she in Vol.6 (Ireland).

Barry


----------



## remarko

Hi Barry J here is the position http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?72568


----------

